# how do i tune a ILF bows



## Country_boy1990 (Jun 21, 2009)

got a new on  and need some help all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## SOS (Jun 21, 2009)

CB1990,

I'm starting the same thing...best ILF type info is probably on www.tradtalk.com.

So far, I think an ILF bow needs a good bit higher brace height than we are used to.

Let me know what you find out.  What did you get?  Steve


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Jun 21, 2009)

OK, eeeehhhhhh what is an ILF bow? and why does it need a hiher brace height?  Sorry I am a newbie.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Jun 21, 2009)

trex imma newbie 2 so honestly i cant say


----------



## SOS (Jun 21, 2009)

Trex,

an ILF bow is an olympic style recurve (a design with interchangeable limbs - called International Limb Fitting).  Just seems like a lot of the limb design works better with a higher brace height (real noisy if too short - I'm talking close to 9").  Remember these are target bows for the most part and designed for consistency and forgiveness of release misques.


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Jun 25, 2009)

SOS i went tothat site   and a fella emailed me a book on how to tune on so  shoot me a pm  with your email and ill send it your way


----------



## SOS (Jun 25, 2009)

PM on the way.  Who sent you the book?  Some good folks over there.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Jun 25, 2009)

SOS, thanks for the explanation, I always learn something on the site.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## van_fl (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been lurking for about a year and have enjoyed the forms so much that I thought I would join up.

Most ILF limbs and risers use a brace of  7.25 to 8.25 inches. Most of my target bows and hunting ILF bows are set at 7.25 and 7.5. It just depends on the limbs.


----------

